# Greg Valentino



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 11, 2007)

Just watched "the man whos arms exploded" on TLC....anyone else seen it?

I can say that it was ok, but very media friendly. They made steroids look like such an evil thing. Like Greg got that way from steroid use, and that is what he implied as well. Synthol was never a mention, and I think that is BS....they had a retired BBer that had liver tumors, stroke, and heart attack...all blamed on roids.... There was no mention of his diet. No mention he more than likely used LOTS of orals to get the tumors on his liver....or eating pounds and pounds of red meat to clog his veins.....total BS....They do not go into details of Gregs use, or other factors involved with this guys stroke/heart attack, and liver tumors.......either way total BS. If anything it did nothing to stick up for the smart use of steroids.

Why don't some news person grow balls and cover the severe sides many women experience from taking birth control each month.....their great excuse is to avoid some cramps, or avoid getting pregnant....promoting unsafe sex.....while many BBers take steroids with minimal sides....and they do it to better themselves....I still believe a BBer jacked up on gear is healthier then the fatty eating fast food daily.....oh well....I'm bummed there is another thing out there to cover up the benefits and lack of issues with smarrt gear use.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 12, 2007)

I tried watching it before, but there were too many commercials.  I noticed the show wasnt all about Greg.

Lots of bias, but to an uninformed person, its very convincing.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 12, 2007)

Greg is douche.  He needs to catch a bus by the front bumper.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Greg is douche.  He needs to catch a bus by the front bumper.



Where o where do you come up with these one liners?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 12, 2007)

Greg is fake, and completely misrepresents himself. His arms were deformed looking from synthanol, not anabolics. He gives bodybuilding and steroids a bad name, because he was too mucho f an idiot to use them properly.

The documentary was too biased, and the information was one-sided.


----------



## Mags (Jul 12, 2007)

There was a guy from Manchester way, here in England on that show. He was the only one who didn't talk badly of steroids. He'd had a heart attack which the doctors blamed on past steroid use. Although gear can induce heart attacks the bloke replied with a good point, claiming it wasn't the steroids that caused it but rather the 4am starts, the stress at work, and all the pork pies, coffee and cigarettes he went through. 

It seems daft, or at least alittle unfair to blame his heart attack on just one possible cause instead of even considering three or four other possible ones. Especially when they cause more heart attacks than gear anyway. 

Apart from that, the others were all going down the same old route of steroids being the root of all evil again. Yawn.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 14, 2007)

I doubt Greg used Synthol. He's said many times before he simply used lower-dose Prop in huge quantities. So I guess it's "like" synthol, but has hormone in it. Oil is oil... and he put a lot in his body.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 15, 2007)

musclepump said:


> I doubt Greg used Synthol. He's said many times before he simply used lower-dose Prop in huge quantities. So I guess it's "like" synthol, but has hormone in it. Oil is oil... and he put a lot in his body.



I was injecting synthol in the documentary. Watch it.


----------



## rmcfar (Jul 15, 2007)

greg still denies ever using synthol. 

i think its pretty retarded how he had an 8" forearm and a 28" bicep and he was doing curls with like 25lbers. yet he still tries to tell people that it wasnt oil in there. i bet you could have used his bicep as a stress ball it was so soft.

the guy is still halarious though


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 15, 2007)

musclepump said:


> ...he simply used lower-dose Prop in huge quantities.


What exactly is 'low dose' in high quantities ???  10 ml, 20 times a day?  A high qty is a high qty.

Valentino is a total asshole, and the media bought into his garbage.


----------



## StanUk (Jul 17, 2007)

What made me laugh was the junior bodybuilding kid who appeared to have absolutely no idea whatsoever and yet claimed he was aiming to be the next Mr Olympia. He said he would do anything to get there apart from suck puss out of his biceps like Greg did. Maybe he thinks all bodybuilders are like him?


----------



## Jimmyke (Jul 18, 2007)

*what kind of sports do u like best ?*

hello , i am new one .  nice to meet you     what kind of sports do u like


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 19, 2007)

Jimmyke said:


> hello , i am new one .  nice to meet you     what kind of sports do u like



Ok Borat....duh who hi jacks a thread to start making friends?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 19, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> What exactly is 'low dose' in high quantities ???  10 ml, 20 times a day?  A high qty is a high qty.
> 
> Valentino is a total asshole, and the media bought into his garbage.



Low dose in high qty i.e. 50mg/ml, which is bullshit. Its synthol, no doubt about it. There is mexican 25mg/ml equipoise, as an example of low dose per given volume.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 19, 2007)

musclepump said:


> I doubt Greg used Synthol. He's said many times before he simply used lower-dose Prop in huge quantities. So I guess it's "like" synthol, but has hormone in it. Oil is oil... and he put a lot in his body.



Possible but very doubtful to me, the oil goes away pretty quickly.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 19, 2007)

Can someone please close and delete this thread!?!?
It doesn't even merit discussion


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 21, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Just watched "the man whos arms exploded" on TLC....anyone else seen it?
> 
> I can say that it was ok, but very media friendly. They made steroids look like such an evil thing. Like Greg got that way from steroid use, and that is what he implied as well. Synthol was never a mention, and I think that is BS....they had a retired BBer that had liver tumors, stroke, and heart attack...all blamed on roids.... There was no mention of his diet. No mention he more than likely used LOTS of orals to get the tumors on his liver....or eating pounds and pounds of red meat to clog his veins.....total BS....They do not go into details of Gregs use, or other factors involved with this guys stroke/heart attack, and liver tumors.......either way total BS. If anything it did nothing to stick up for the smart use of steroids.
> 
> Why don't some news person grow balls and cover the severe sides many women experience from taking birth control each month.....their great excuse is to avoid some cramps, or avoid getting pregnant....promoting unsafe sex.....while many BBers take steroids with minimal sides....and they do it to better themselves....I still believe a BBer jacked up on gear is healthier then the fatty eating fast food daily.....oh well....I'm bummed there is another thing out there to cover up the benefits and lack of issues with smarrt gear use.




It's funny that you mention steroids in that capacity. i agree with you. It quite shits me myself as a private pet peeve that immediately grates my common sense nerve  when i hear the media or some half cocked one else portray findings in half truths .. because that just makes it a virtual out right load of rubbish..

What ppl need to realise, in the quest to become informed and fight our own ignorances and milk more out of a better quality way to function and live and how to go about it, is that evverything we do has a chemical reaction and series of chemical reactions that accompany them....  from steroids to food to medication to even exercise  and movement or lack of it and so on. The trick in avoiding ill health therefore becomes nOt about what we do or take , but what else we do and dont do to balance it. ..

It's a long battle to raise public awareness to come on board to that level of understanding and sometimes we do have to just push shit up hill with it and as patiently as we can muster address things one by one and over and persistent over again until some of it sticks. Good luck to us all.

Thanks for the post.  I like that.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 21, 2007)

Mags said:


> There was a guy from Manchester way, ....
> He'd had a heart attack which the doctors blamed on past steroid use. Although gear can induce heart attacks the bloke replied with a good point, claiming it wasn't the steroids that caused it but rather the 4am starts, the stress at work, and all the pork pies, coffee and cigarettes he went through.
> 
> .


----------

